# Pro Labs without Pro exclusivity



## Pure (Jun 18, 2009)

Me again.  I'm looking for a pro lab that serves non-pros/non businesses.

I'm obviously aware of:

Color Inc -Pro Lab?  Does business with individuals.
Millers - Pro Lab.  Only Businesses?
WHCC -Pro Lab?  Only Businesses?


I'd like to find a Pro lab that serves both since I don't have a business or studio.

Thanks.


----------



## Blank (Jun 18, 2009)

www.printroom.com


----------



## FrankLamont (Jun 19, 2009)

You could specify where you live.

RGB Digital.

DigiLab.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 19, 2009)

MPIX is a subsidiary of Millers and is available for anyone.


----------



## Pure (Jun 19, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> MPIX is a subsidiary of Millers and is available for anyone.




Is MPIX a pro lab?  I thought it was a consumer lab?

As for where I live, Northeast coast of the USA.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 19, 2009)

> Is MPIX a pro lab? I thought it was a consumer lab?


It's the consumer arm of Miller's.  So while you might not get all the perks of a pro lab, you still get the benefit of a lab that knows what they are doing.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 19, 2009)

I know some frame companies and some album companies profess that they sell only to professionals, but I've never heard of a lab doing this.  

I think any lab will sell to anybody.

-Pete

AND...  it's good thinking to use a lab close to you.  It cuts down on shipping time.


----------



## KmH (Jun 19, 2009)

Pure said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > MPIX is a subsidiary of Millers and is available for anyone.
> ...


Millers/Mpix is in the southeast corner of Kansas.
I think WHCC is closer to you.

You don't have to be a business to use Millers, but you do have to submit an application.


----------



## Pure (Jun 19, 2009)

KmH said:


> Pure said:
> 
> 
> > Big Mike said:
> ...



I contacted WHCC and Millers and apparently all I need to do is fill out the form to the best of my ability.  Awesome.


----------



## rufus5150 (Jun 19, 2009)

Don't know where you are or what your filing fees are like, but it cost all of $16.50 to file a DBA for my studio name. You needn't generate income with it in order to have it and here, at least, I only need to renew once every 10 years.


----------



## Pure (Jun 19, 2009)

rufus5150 said:


> Don't know where you are or what your filing fees are like, but it cost all of $16.50 to file a DBA for my studio name. You needn't generate income with it in order to have it and here, at least, I only need to renew once every 10 years.




I just realized something.  I'm not really an official business.  

I'm a bit confused on what I have to do since I'm making some money, but still not that much.  Do I have to register as a business even though I'm online only?  Do I have to pay taxes on my tiny ass income.  I am 18, but I am still a dependent on my parents.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 19, 2009)

rufus5150 said:


> ... but it cost all of $16.50 to file a *DBA* for my studio name. ....


 DBA???  More please.  I'm trying to get my **** in order this year.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 19, 2009)

Pure said:


> Do I have to pay taxes on my tiny ass income.  I am 18, but I am still a dependent on my parents.



Well, if you live in the US, you are expected to report all income when you file.  Technically, you're suppose to report finding a $5 bill on the street.

Welcome to adult life.

-Pete


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 19, 2009)

Com'on Pure, if you're going to be a photographer, you need to be a bit more creative.

Once upon a time I shot in war zones and civil disobedience zones as an independent. One was not supposed to and I just made my own press/media badge so I could use the official helicopters or avoid getting beat up by the police.

Obviously, you own a computer. So you can create anything you need to pass yourself off as a pro with those labs. Believe me, they want to sell as much as you want to use them


----------



## rufus5150 (Jun 19, 2009)

kundalini said:


> rufus5150 said:
> 
> 
> > ... but it cost all of $16.50 to file a *DBA* for my studio name. ....
> ...



"Doing Business As". At least in Williamson County, Texas, it's also called filing an 'Assumed Names' form, laws, rules, regulations all depend on state, county and sometimes city. If you go to open a business account at a bank, they need to see that form, it allows you to use it legally for any business, etc.



			
				pure said:
			
		

> Do I have to register as a business even though I'm online only? Do I have to pay taxes on my tiny ass income. I am 18, but I am still a dependent on my parents.



DBA simply allows you do business as another name. If you're taking in money, you need to file anyway, DBA or not. If anyone buys from you locally, you also need to take into account state and local taxes, even if it's over the internet. If you are doing all interstate commerce, you may avoid it entirely. I'm not so I also had to file for a tax ID (and I couldn't LEGALLY do business before obtaining it). In my case, I have to file state and city taxes quarterly, and report income as federal at the end of the year. It gets really twisted because I work both locally and across state boundaries over the internet. I get 1099's from some places, and straight income from others... such a blast.

On the flip side, you get to use gear, book, etc purchases as tax deductions, though you can only report a net loss federally something like 3 or 4 years in a row before you can't take any more deductions (because you're essentially creating a tax haven for yourself). Meals and travel are a little harder to deal with (more rules) and home-offices are particularly controlled.

As always -- I'm not a lawyer. You need to brush up on your federal, state and local laws and ordinances in order to make sure you're doing everything you need to do to make sure a business is legit and you can take income. 

But simply filing for a DBA doesn't obligate you (at least where I live) to filing any income statements if you don't generate any incomel and all of my income, as a sole proprietor, is considered mine, personally, anyway (no S-corp, no LLC, etc).


----------



## manaheim (Jun 19, 2009)

Mpix is a great lab.

I have also setup an account with WHCC and while I do have a business and a website, I don't technically have one as far as a DBA or anything officially registered.  I'm just me calling myself Impression Engineering... sooooooo... I guess what I'm saying is I'm not sure that WHCC really requires that you have a business... and if they do, they certainly don't require you to prove it on any "real" level.

I remember filling out the form and "applying"... I don't recall if I told them my URL or anything.


----------

